# 1901 Columbia Steam powered bicycle



## pkleppert (Aug 15, 2017)

Anyone ever seen a 1901 Columbia steam powered bicycle?  Anyone venture a guess on what it may be worth?

This picture was sent to me by an antique dealer who really doesn't know very much about old bicycles


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 15, 2017)

pkleppert said:


> Anyone ever seen a 1901 Columbia steam powered bicycle?  Anyone venture a guess on what it may be worth?
> 
> This picture was sent to me by an antique dealer who really doesn't know very much about old bicycles
> 
> View attachment 661246



Wow.........................????-----------Cowboy


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 16, 2017)

A gentleman by the name of Roper made one or more prior to 1900. I'm not sure if this is one of them. I was in contact with a guy from New Zeland who was making a replica. I will try and find his info.


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> A gentleman by the name of Roper made one or more prior to 1900. I'm not sure if this is one of them. I was in contact with a guy from New Zeland who was making a replica. I will try and find his info.




I thought he made two. I think one is in the Smithsonian. The other sold at auction about ten years ago.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 16, 2017)

catfish said:


> I thought he made two. I think one is in the Smithsonian. The other sold at auction about ten years ago.




I believe you are correct. This one looks to be more crudely made.


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 16, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> I believe you are correct. This one looks to be more crudely made.



I did find out that the steam engine was made by the White Motor Co. and it has been in a families basement for over 70 years.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 16, 2017)

pkleppert said:


> I did find out that the steam engine was made by the White Motor Co. and it has been in a families basement for over 70 years.




That would make sense. White was founded in 1900 and made steam cars.

I would be interested in knowing if it ever was successfully run and what speeds it attained.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 16, 2017)

This looks like a static display from an engine show- that size boiler would not handle the cylinder under load very long- and yes their is a guy making a copy of the later Roper steam bicycle in Australia ....


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 16, 2017)

what a great bike to restore !! value? you would think $1000-$1500.?


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 16, 2017)

General consensus is that this is a 1920's Columbia with an early White Motors esteam engine.


dave the wave said:


> what a great bike to restore !! value? you would think $1000-$1500.?



I think we are on the same page. If for no other reason, it is a great display.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 16, 2017)

I wouldn't have any problem dropping 1500 on it that thing is super cool. Wait....Is that mushrooms growing on the rear wheel?


----------



## VITAL.SPARK (Aug 16, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> A gentleman by the name of Roper made one or more prior to 1900. I'm not sure if this is one of them. I was in contact with a guy from New Zeland who was making a replica. I will try and find his info.






MrColumbia said:


> A gentleman by the name of Roper made one or more prior to 1900. I'm not sure if this is one of them. I was in contact with a guy from New Zeland who was making a replica. I will try and find his info.




Hi Ken,
this is definitely not a Roper. This is a Rube Goldberg steam bike!
Myron


----------



## VITAL.SPARK (Aug 16, 2017)

My site picture shows the 1894 Roper replica I made over a 4 year period.  Rope's first bike from 1868-9 is in the Smithsonian. His 1894 bike, actually I believe 2 were made, one for Col. Pope as a pacing bike for the Columbia Racing Team and the other he kept.  These were based on a 1894 Columbia Model 36. 


 

 

 This bike was very fast at over 40mph and the weigh was under 150 lbs ready to run!  Mr. Columbia was a great help and I couldn't have built it without his help!


----------



## barracuda (Aug 17, 2017)

Snag it. Fix it. Ride it. Name it The Flying Mushroom.


----------



## Ed Minas (Aug 18, 2017)

I am speechless.  Soo cool.


----------

